# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Database Error?

## Josiah VE

I've been trying to make a post and it's glitching out a little bit. When I try to post or edit something it says there is a "database error"
Or it takes me to a page that says "Database Error, The Cartographers' Guild database has encountered a problem... [other stuffs]...."

Does anyone know what that is about? Is that on my end?

----------


## Corilliant

Yep, same issue here. I used Quick Reply and a "Database Error" message popped up for me too.
Funnily enough, the post still went through.

I bet you it will happen with this post too  :Wink:  I'll find out in a sec.

EDIT: Yep, and I bet it will happen with this edit too.
EDIT 2: Yep! What funny business this all is. Hopefully we don't end up with lots of double-posts...

----------


## ChickPea

Hi guys, I've moved this thread to tech support & I'll send a tweet to Robbie to let him know.

Can't seem to edit my comment above, so sorry for the double post, but it looks like the Activity Stream isn't updating either.

----------


## ChickPea

Can't seem to edit my comment above, so sorry for the double post, but it looks like the Activity Stream isn't updating either.

----------


## Corilliant

Oh noes! It's getting worse...
O Robbie in shining armour, come forth and rescue us  :Frown: 

EDIT: @ChickPea: I'm still seeing Activity Stream updates.

----------


## ChickPea

Also, for Robbie/Redrobes info.... I can't approve moderated posts. There's one sitting in moderation just now, and I've tried a few times to approve it (wasn't sure if it was my phone acting up at first). I tried via the Moderation Tools button at the bottom of the thread, and I also tried via the Mod panel, but I keep getting a database error and the post won't approve.

----------


## ChickPea

> @ChickPea: I'm still seeing Activity Stream updates.


Yeah? The latest post I'm seeing is something Waldronate posted in the CL's forum, which obviously won't show for you guys. After that, there's a comment from Straf in the current Mapping Challenge folder, Goldenleaf Lake thread. None of the comments in this thread are showing for me in Activity Stream, though they do show on the main forum home page.

It's very odd!

----------


## Robbie

Eww. I was to do a patch last night and it seems to be causing some problems. I'll try and work it out. Sorry. Give me a couple hours.

----------


## Robbie

Disabled plugins and testing...things will continue to be wonky for a bit.  Sorry.

----------


## Robbie

Still testing. Pay no attention to my random posts.

----------


## Robbie

I'm hoping I fixed it.  Please Please Please work!

Edit: It appears to be fixed!!!  Yay!  Please everyone bang on it and make site it's all ok.

----------


## Josiah VE

I'm actually surprised my post worked.
Now let's see if this works...

EDIT: Yup! It's purring like a kitten.  :Wink: 

EDIT2: It seems that most of the posts from this thread don't show up in the activity stream. Just a bit odd.

EDIT3: I don't think any posts last night are showing up on the activity stream.

----------


## Robbie

Yeah, due to the database errors, I won't be able to massage the broken data back into the activity stream as far as I can tell...we'll pretend like last night never happened.

----------


## Robbie

Small Warning.  Any threads that received posts or replies since the failed update last night will probably still have some issues in regards to editing and deleting.  The posts exist, but some of their support structure data doesn't...This problem should only exist on those posts and once replies have been made to those threads it should work itself out.  If there ends up being any stubborn ones, please post here with a link to the offending post.

----------


## Straf

I'd blame Mouse's cephalopod and its EMP  :Razz:

----------


## Mouse

Ahem...

Oops!

Sorry about that!

We fed the Cephalopod crab last night, and she got... hiccups  :Blush:

----------


## Karnlor

> Small Warning.  Any threads that received posts or replies since the failed update last night will probably still have some issues in regards to editing and deleting.  The posts exist, but some of their support structure data doesn't...This problem should only exist on those posts and once replies have been made to those threads it should work itself out.  If there ends up being any stubborn ones, please post here with a link to the offending post.


My threads: https://cartographersguild.com/showthread.php?t=37233, https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...074#post333074

They don't seem to update when there is a post made? I posted some new things on there, but the thread doesn't show any new posts in the forum view - the post shows up, though?

Edit: By updates, i mean it still shows 0 replies when i update, and the post doesn't refresh as new posts.

----------


## Robbie

I'm working with vBulletin Devs to solve a database mode issue.  As soon as I get a reply I should have the last of these problems solved. Thanks for the links

----------


## Redrobes

I was just looking at the GuildCity Thumbs page for updates and that one bails out with SQL errors too. I am not a whiz with SQL and I don't understand the error its giving.

EDIT: Working now. Strange - hopefully some editing going on behind the scenes  :Surprised:

----------


## Robbie

Finally got what I think might be a final fix on all the database errors. Been getting the reports all day and since I applied the fix 45 minutes ago I haven't had a single db error since. Still watching. Some threads created during the fiasco may be broken still and if they are and someone wants to recreate them that's fine. 

Sent from my m8wl using Tapatalk

----------


## Shaetano

Hi, I don't know if it's ok to post it here, but this thread doesn't get updated either: https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...=27782&page=18

My latest post doesn't show up if you view the board the thread is in and didn't even counted towards my post count.

----------

